# California Gun Market



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

In the past 2 months I've been actively trading, buying and selling some firearms. I watch the robust Cal Gun market place daily and thought I'd share some observations. I do this because I've seen comments from others in other states that just make me go "hmm" wishing it was like that here.

In the past 72 horus I've seen some terrific deals - which leads me to believe prices are correcting. Examples:

Ruger 22/45 5.5inch bull barrel pistol with magazines and ammo $300
Ruger 10/22 for $175 
Colt 10mm DA for $800
RIA Compact 1911 45 for $400 (as it should be)
Stripped lowers at $125 (including our archiac $35 state fee)

Unfortunately in ammo though the circumstances have not changed. 
223/5.56 running $700 per 1000
9mm is now running $450/500 per 1000
45 ACP now running over $500 per 1000
22LR is all over the map with some demanding $60 per brick
7.62 x 39 is bouncing all over between $200-$300 per 500 depending on qualities
7.62 x 51 (which I'm actively pursuing) exceeds $1 per round for quality ammo

It seems the trade many are participating in is hanging out at Wal Mart for shipments,
buying all they can, and flipping it at 20 to 50% higher rates in the secondary 
market place 

People here, CA only, seem to think that obtaining a non rostered hang gun is 
worth $250/$300 - crazy. Please note that CA has an "approved roster" of
hand guns we can buy and numerous hand guns are not included on the list. There
are silly means of getting them here even if not rostered - the two ways are 
thru law enforcement exemptions (a cop can buy one out of state and bring it
in most legally) and then resell it legally without a problem). If cops are caught
doing this continously they get beat up pretty good by their departments. Lame.
The other way is a single shot exemption for guns with 7.5" or longer barrels.
We actually have 7.6" barrel kits and then affix a magazine in place and boom 
its a single shot and we can import it. Then we convert it back - no problem.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

PS. January 1, 2014 a rule change by our lovely state government will end the registered sell of C&R qualified guns (over 50 years old for long guns) .
Right now in CA you can sell any shotgun or rifle over 50 years of age with no check, no FFL, no forms, no wait, just exchange cash and its the 
sellers responsibility to verify age and ask if the person is legally allowed to own a gun. Sarting next January buyers and sellers will be forced to
go thru the same process of non 50 year old long guns and hand guns - 10 day wait - $35 processing fee - and a trip to an FFL to complete the
forms. This will put a premium on guns that are over 50 years old for the next six months and its likely to cause a little hype in the market on
them. I suspect after 1/1/14 the prices and values of those guns will drop significantly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't normally go to Gun shows. But it was a brisk 30 Degrees and no rain so I got on the bike and went to one. Picked up a few parts I needed. They had weapons to sell prices were all over from reasonable to high for so called Black stuff. But if you wanted to take one home you could find what you needed. No real ammo stocks what they had was high. 
I did finish this off with the parts I picked up.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Went to show up in Milwaukee yesterday. Ammo was a bit lacking. 22LR was $60 up to $90/brick even for no name. Only saw a bit of 5.56 bulk, most $1/rnd. 45 ACP was at $270/500 for Win or Fed. Thru friend of friend found 7.62 x 51 for $160/200 battle pack (German Nato). Firearms were reasonable to 20% over. 30-30 Win. was $1.25/rnd. 
Went to another show today about 50-60 miles south of Chicago. Prices were a tad better but ammo was still in short supply. A couple of guys were selling stuff that the boxes looked like the dug up from the 50's or 60's. Another guy was selling reloads at near new inflated prices.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Unfortunately I lost all of my guns and ammo in a tragic boating accident so the gooberment doesnt have to come after mine :-o


Doc


----------

